

From zero to a million users in 8 days - Graffiti (the facebook app) tells us their story - immad
http://us.intruders.tv/From-zero-to-a-million-users-in-8-days-Graffiti-the-facebook-app-tells-us-their-story_a183.html

======
gojomo
Would much prefer a transcript to video. The audience can read the equivalent
of your 23-minutes of video in a minute or two.

~~~
immad
I prefer video personally, but a transcript or notes might be useful.

------
ryan
Nice interview.

I just added a link to a whole bunch of videos of Facebook app developers
telling their story complete with presentation slides (from the Community Next
conference).

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=71986>

Disclaimer: they are hosted on my site :)

------
danielha
Brilliant staging with the cereal box, Immad. It gives it that authentic
bootstrapping entrepreneur touch.

------
thomasswift
Great interview. I didn't mind the one mic, just get a longer handle. :)

------
bouncingsoul
Three people sharing one microphone is awkward.

~~~
immad
Yeah first time I did that, I have a solution for it for next time.

------
thierrybezier
great Interview, we don't give a sh.. about the mics of the cam, what is
important is the content! keep going!

